# 2 TB Externel Hard Drive.



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys, As my Seagate 1 TB is full, I am planning to buy a new 2 TB External Hard disk. It must be USB 3.0, My budget is 6K (+1 Max)

I found only two models,

Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com


WD Elements 3.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com

Please help me, if any other model is there in this price range.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

both are good but I would say go with the second one.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

That one is USB 2.0, Any other 2 TB HD in that range?


----------



## nginx (Apr 5, 2013)

As you have mentioned yourself that USB 3.0 is a must. Then go for the first one. Seagate and WD are the most reliable and reputable brands when it comes to HDDs, so forget about any other brands. I have many external HDDs from both these brands and they all work equally well.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Apart from the USB 3.0, WD is better than the Seagate? Now I think USB 3.0 will not be required, as I will use it as Backup, not for daily use.


----------



## nginx (Apr 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Apart from the USB 3.0, WD is better than the Seagate? Now I think USB 3.0 will not be required, as I will use it as Backup, not for daily use.



Neither company is better than the other. It's a myth propagated by some people that WD is better but it all depends on your luck. Over the last 10 years, I have purchased 4 Seagate drives, 5 WD drives & 1 transcend. I have had to RMA 1 WD drive thus far and 2 more have developed some bad sectors but are working fine while none of the Seagates have a single bad sector and has never broken down. Different people have different experiences.

But one thing is for sure, WD has vastly superior RMA service in India than Seagate. So if that is a deciding factor, then most definitely go for WD.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

M confused again..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 5, 2013)

i would put my money on WD.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> That one is USB 2.0, Any other 2 TB HD in that range?



then get WD My Book Essential 2TB USB 3.0 .. price should be around 6.8-7.1k


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 15, 2013)

go for WD My Book Essential 2TB USB 3.0 .i already have it ,running good untill now.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok.. I will go for WD My Book Essential 3.0 , just waiting for price to drop a bit or any offer/deals.

Thank you all.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why you dont go for this?
WD My Passport 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com

topgear, this got good reviews right?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

^Out of my budget.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ then just get the WD drive mentioned on your first post.



pratik385 said:


> Why you dont go for this?
> WD My Passport 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com
> 
> topgear, this got good reviews right?



That drive is indeed good but costly at the same time for being very light and truly portable ( no need for extrenal power source )


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 18, 2013)

@ arrjit you shoud go for WD My Book Essential 2TB USB 3.0 @ 6-7K then..

BTW @topgear 
I'm thinking of getting it WD My Passport 2 TB which i shared here..yes, its costly but look at the comfort 2.5inch without powercord thats really portable man 
but just wanted to know will be there any price cut? and are WD/Seagate launching new models for 2TB like this? I can wait!
will be there any problem getting it from Germany? warranty stuff (will be cheap there right?)


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know about any price cuts on HDD prices this year .. there may be 200-300 bucks but not by a big margin and 2.5 extrenal HDD may be cheap on Germany but I don't think you will get warranty support here for a HDD purchased in Germany.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 18, 2013)

Pro *Tip*: Get an EXT HDD with a SEPARATE PCB for its USB port, so incase it gets loose/comes off you can still use it as an Internal HDD. 
Look up the model no.s on Youtube.


----------

